# 2010 Tires



## euro-trash (May 1, 2004)

This forum is about to come alive again, so I thought I'd create a launching pad for tire geekiness. What's the latest? 

Anyone tried the Clements?

Launch date for the Limus?

Anyone have the FMBs with the Racing Ralph tread?

Are the Hutchison tubeless with a kevlar bead going to make any difference in burping? Anyone else launching a tubeless tire?

Has Vittoria finally made a tire that doesn't suck (320 tpi, supposedly wider for a given nominal size, and supposedly now coming with a tread that isn't slicker than Kevlar)?


----------



## crumjack (Sep 11, 2005)

Hmmm, hope the grey 290tpi vittoria's aren't horrific. My goal is to not finish last in cat 4 35+ races so my needs/expectations are probably a bit lower than most other users...


----------



## Reventon (Aug 4, 2008)

I haven't heard much about the Limus, but I'm hoping to have a pair before the season.


----------



## VCRC Bike (Jul 1, 2009)

I am looking at the new Hutchinson tubeless with the carbon bead. Should be a better seal and less burping. I am also looking at some Challenge Grifo for my tubular wheels!


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

Well, I have Hutch tubeless on ZTR rims (355 and Crest) and that is one SOLID fit. I would go as far as to say impossible to burp. That's with yellow tape only. I imagine that those of you with canti's (I'm disc) might want to take a look at the ZTR Alpha 340's (if you desire a solid tubeless set-up).


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*no idea*

on anything new
I'm not deserving of FMBs may wind up with a set
what I have
Tufo Dry Plus rear w/ Primus front (beater / training everyday set)
Tufo Cubus f/r (beater mud tires)
Vittoria File treads (beater file treads)
2 sets of 34 Grifos (extra wheel with Ralph tread on Grifo casing if I need more bite)
1 set of Fangos

I'm covered I think


----------



## euro-trash (May 1, 2004)

atpjunkie said:


> on anything new
> I'm not deserving of FMBs may wind up with a set
> what I have
> Tufo Dry Plus rear w/ Primus front (beater / training everyday set)
> ...


In your honor (and on your Visa...), I've been getting repeated lap dances from Latex and Silicon. They _MUST_ know a thing or two about tires. _Right?_ 
BTW, I save visits with Autumn Rain for closer to the season kick-off, so you have time to get a credit line increase.


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

The FMB with Ralph tread is an outstanding tire.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*amen brother*



euro-trash said:


> In your honor (and on your Visa...), I've been getting repeated lap dances from Latex and Silicon. They _MUST_ know a thing or two about tires. _Right?_
> BTW, I save visits with Autumn Rain for closer to the season kick-off, so you have time to get a credit line increase.


and pass the Mastik, I like keeping them close

am I the only one who trains on tubs?

the terrain is so bad here in SoCal that many times the 'good tires' will just get destroyed
hence the collection of beater tubs.

I converted my neighbor to all things tub and he loves them. We have 2 loops, one pretty nasty, one more civil and cx like. For whatever reason he likes the nastier course (less climbing) but refuses to use cheaper tubs. He was ruined one tire already this summer, maybe now he'll change his mind.


----------



## GONE4ARIDE (Mar 19, 2003)

Currently have 1 set of Grifo 32s' on Ksyrium SL and a second older set of Grifo 32s' on Reflex/DA that are getting 'tired'. Also have Michelin Mud2 on clincher whlst.

Will be adding a Ksyrium ES wheelset to quiver and am seriously contemplating the purchase of 2prs of FMBs'. Thinking about going with SSC Sprint 32 pr for Ksyrium ES whls, plus either Grifo 32 or Fango 32 to replace old Grifos on Reflex/DA whlst. Have also considered FMB Gripo XL.

Recommendations on which FMB's I should go with to fill out the quiver?


----------



## jmoote (Nov 29, 2007)

GONE4ARIDE said:


> Recommendations on which FMB's I should go with to fill out the quiver?


I don't know what the conditions you race in are like, but around here I could not get away with just a file tread and Grifo/Fango. I need at least 1 dedicated mud set (i.e. Gripo XL or Dugast Rhino).

If you don't get really heavy mud, the FMB SSC tread is a bit deeper than a Grifo or Typhoon, and would be a good all-arounder with the SSC Sprints on your other wheels.

So what I'm saying is if you have deep mud, get 1 pair Gripo XL and the other whatever you want for a faster set (SSC Sprint, SSC, Grifo, Fango). If your conditions are not that wet, get 1 pair of SSC and 1 pair SSC Sprint.


----------



## GONE4ARIDE (Mar 19, 2003)

jmoote said:


> I don't know what the conditions you race in are like.


JMoote - thanks for your input. I race in the northeast, so our conditions vary. The past couple of seasons heavy mud has been a rarity, at least at events that I have attended. 

My original thinking was to get a set of FMB Grifos and along with a set of Grippo XL, but then I started to consider all of the other FMB options and reading reviews. This has led to my current state of paralysis from too much analysis! With all of FMB's 2010 options, this is going to be a tough decision.


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

The Grippo XL is a great all around tire actually, and it does fantastic in the mud.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

I'm going to run Fango 34's for most courses and I'm probably going to go with the new Vittoria XM's for mud, size 32. I've read that the new tread compound is much better than the gray and is actually a really good mud tire. And they don't cost a million dollars.


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

Where are you guys buying your FMBs? Direct or through a distributor/re-seller?


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

I get mine from Molly Cameron. World Class Cycles also has them (and for a little cheaper), but I like supporting her business and racing. Plus, they come with a cool "Portland Bicycle Studio" hot stamp


----------



## jmoote (Nov 29, 2007)

GONE4ARIDE said:


> JMoote - thanks for your input. I race in the northeast, so our conditions vary. The past couple of seasons heavy mud has been a rarity, at least at events that I have attended.
> 
> My original thinking was to get a set of FMB Grifos and along with a set of Grippo XL, but then I started to consider all of the other FMB options and reading reviews. This has led to my current state of paralysis from too much analysis! With all of FMB's 2010 options, this is going to be a tough decision.


Definitely get 1 set of Gripo XL and 1 set of a faster tire (SSC Sprint, Grifo, etc.) The northeast gets enough muddy races to warrant something pretty knobby in the choices.


----------



## VCRC Bike (Jul 1, 2009)

Has anyone used the Ultegra 6700 Tubeless wheels for cross? I am interested in their durability. I ran Ksyrium ES last year tubeless but someone helped themselves to my Ksyriums when I had them in a wheel pit this spring and now I need new wheels.


----------



## GONE4ARIDE (Mar 19, 2003)

Corndog said:


> The Grippo XL is a great all around tire actually, and it does fantastic in the mud.


How is the rolling resistance of the Grippo XL on grassy courses and pavement?


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

It's a bit slower than a Typhoon. But I think it is just as fast as a Griffo. The older Racing Ralph tread is quite a fast rolling tread down the center, with good cornering knobs.


----------



## cantdog (Apr 29, 2005)

I'm now a FMB wooo-er thanks to an incredible deal. So the tires this year will be:

SSC sprint
SSC
Gripo XL

I am planning on getting them all with the Superprestige casing, anyone have any experience running it?


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

PSA for all you FMB fans;
http://cgi.ebay.com/FMB-SSC-34mm-cy...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item45f42a7935


----------



## jmoote (Nov 29, 2007)

Kram said:


> PSA for all you FMB fans;
> http://cgi.ebay.com/FMB-SSC-34mm-cy...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item45f42a7935


Thanksfor the plug :thumbsup: They are beautiful tires... I just need to run 32 this year due to a certain rule change.


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

jmoote said:


> Thanksfor the plug :thumbsup: They are beautiful tires... I just need to run 32 this year due to a certain rule change.


I'd just with a little alchohol and a Sharpie and turn that 4 into a 2 and be done. I seriously doubt a USA UCI official is going to sweat you on tire width this year.


----------



## jmoote (Nov 29, 2007)

OnTheRivet said:


> I'd just with a little alchohol and a Sharpie and turn that 4 into a 2 and be done. I seriously doubt a USA UCI official is going to sweat you on tire width this year.


True enough, but the 32s are already on the way.

I won't even be doing that many UCI-Elite races - I race cat 2/3 at the bigger US races. On the other hand, my national championships (Canada) are local to me this year so I will be racing that and a few other UCI races as well. Hard to say how much it'll be enforced in the local series but since I race the 1/2/3 it seems good to play by the rules out of sportsmanship more than out of concern for getting caught.

In fact, to further state the excellent construction of the FMBs, removing the ink would not be as simple as a little alcohol as with a Dugast because of the latex coating Francois uses on the casing


----------



## EricN (Apr 9, 2009)

I'll wait to buy into the tubeless thing til I see some elite podiums running them in hard terrain. edit: this is for racing

I've been running my 32s even last year so no big deal on the change... I woulda run bigger but on my main wheelset I chose 32s, and it was nice all year!


----------



## dlab07 (May 5, 2006)

*Clement PDX clincher*

The new Clement PDX blows away any other clincher in the mud.


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

dlab07 said:


> The new Clement PDX blows away any other clincher in the mud.


And you know this how, been testing them in all those crazy wet summer cyclocross races?


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

OnTheRivet said:


> And you know this how, been testing them in all those crazy wet summer cyclocross races?


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*don't hold your breathe*



EricN said:


> I'll wait to buy into the tubeless thing til I see some elite podiums running them in hard terrain. edit: this is for racing
> 
> I've been running my 32s even last year so no big deal on the change... I woulda run bigger but on my main wheelset I chose 32s, and it was nice all year!


because last I checked 'super supple sidewall and tubeless' don't fall in the same sentence too often


----------



## dlab07 (May 5, 2006)

No races, but I had them out on trails when it was wet. I also tried them on some off camber grass after the sprinklers were on.


----------



## spacemanrides (Aug 11, 2006)

So, are the FMB Gripo XL of the same perfromance qualty of the Rhino's? Living in the PACNW I just want the best mud tire possible. Thanks in advance for any insights.

B


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

The Gripo is not as good as a Rhino in really deep thick mud. The Dugast has a *slight* edge there. But a Gripo is nearly as good, rolls faster, and will hold up much better.


----------



## 2silent (Dec 26, 2009)

how about "best" vs. best for under $150 for the pair...


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

Totally depends on what you are looking for the tire to do or conditions you want to run it in. 

I'm a fan of all things FMB. Their casing as so much better than the cotton Dugasts. We kill a Dugast in a season of use. I've got FMBs going on their third season that still look great. 

I really like the SSC tread and not that you can get a Grifo tread and the Racing Ralph tread on there.... there is even less reason for us to spend the money on the Dugasts (although we do have one set of Rhinos still in use, out of about 10 wheelsets). 

I'd really like to see a Rocket Ron tread on an FMB casing.... that would be a sweet tire.


----------



## murphy1 (Sep 4, 2008)

Just saw this thread, so you dont seal the sidewalls of your fmb's do you? Dugast are great but man you have to stay on top of the sidewall sealant.


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

I put nothing else on FMB tires. I have one set going on it's third season.


----------



## one_speed (Jun 30, 2003)

OnTheRivet said:


> I'd just with a little alchohol and a Sharpie and turn that 4 into a 2 and be done. I seriously doubt a USA UCI official is going to sweat you on tire width this year.


I've actually been told they have a tool made to check tires, similar to an open-ended wrench (info shared by a friend in the tire industry).


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*FMB tires*



murphy1 said:


> Just saw this thread, so you dont seal the sidewalls of your fmb's do you? Dugast are great but man you have to stay on top of the sidewall sealant.


typically come with a nice sidewall coating


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*this gave me an interesting thought*

Dugast and FMB don't really sponsor anybody
at best you may get a discount on your tires if you are creme de la creme
here are the best racers in the world
they get most everything free, they even get paid to ride certain bits and pieces
yet they will pay for these tires
says something right there


----------



## zank (Aug 4, 2005)

atpjunkie said:


> Dugast and FMB don't really sponsor anybody
> at best you may get a discount on your tires if you are creme de la creme
> here are the best racers in the world
> they get most everything free, they even get paid to ride certain bits and pieces
> ...


amen.


----------



## joness (Dec 6, 2006)

Shipment of Schwalbe Racing Ralph tubulars - new tread and UCI legal - is supposed to get to Schwalbe North America on Sept 17. Someone here in Bend was able to get their hands and glue on one already, so they do exist. Not sure when they will be available in shops.


----------



## BikeFixer (May 19, 2009)

Damn there's a lot of geekiness in this post....
I have tried so many super high end tires of different types some mentioned here and I seriously will stick to some El Cheapo tires (Maxxis etc) they seriosly seem to work just as good.. for me anyway


----------



## Soma_rider (Sep 23, 2005)

*Fmb...rhinos!!!!!*

Well, after spending nearly $100 in aquaseal alone and still having 4 sets rot out on me and the tubes burst through the casings (they were all new last year and raced maybe a dozen times), I'm done with Dugasts. However, I love the Rhino tread, so, the delimma began.., but after meeting Francois at Roubaix in Jan. and he explained to me his process, etc., I sent him my tires a month ago and look what arrived today!


----------



## zank (Aug 4, 2005)

The best of all worlds!


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

Totally Pimp and simply the best! Don't tell me where you live or I might come and murder you in your sleep for those.


----------



## Dream Plus (Feb 4, 2004)

Wow! I hope to have extended the life of my Dugasts by getting new base tape from Tirealert for this year. When the casings give up the ghost, but the tread still has a lot more life,That! looks like the next step (maybe).



Soma_rider said:


> Well, after spending nearly $100 in aquaseal alone and still having 4 sets rot out on me and the tubes burst through the casings (they were all new last year and raced maybe a dozen times), I'm done with Dugasts. However, I love the Rhino tread, so, the delimma began.., but after meeting Francois at Roubaix in Jan. and he explained to me his process, etc., I sent him my tires a month ago and look what arrived today!


----------



## jmoote (Nov 29, 2007)

Soma_rider said:


> Well, after spending nearly $100 in aquaseal alone and still having 4 sets rot out on me and the tubes burst through the casings (they were all new last year and raced maybe a dozen times), I'm done with Dugasts. However, I love the Rhino tread, so, the delimma began.., but after meeting Francois at Roubaix in Jan. and he explained to me his process, etc., I sent him my tires a month ago and look what arrived today!


If we get mud on one of the days we don't race at the same time, I may have to "borrow" those. So nice!


----------



## Soma_rider (Sep 23, 2005)

Ya, I think these might be the ultimate; they feel just as supple as the Dugast, but there is a definite latex coating on the casing, and all paired with the amazing Rhino tread pattern. However, I'm a little worried, because they look quite fat for 32mm.....


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

I have been using the cheap tufo cubus 32 (actually they measure close to 34) with some stans in them for training. They really take a beating and I have not flatted despite doing quite a lot of rocky trail riding at around 40 psi. They are a nice value tries with a good tread and durable compound.


----------



## murphy1 (Sep 4, 2008)

Those Rhinos are great. Any word if they are going to make them anytime soon with regularity?

Also, what are folks take and experience w/ FMB gripos?


----------



## zank (Aug 4, 2005)

Francois can't get the Rhino tread from Conti. It's a Dugast exclusive.


----------

